# What Systematic Theology?



## Peairtach (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm thinking of buying another systematic theology? What would you suggest I get next, and why?

I already have Calvin's Institutes, Dabney's, Berkhof's, Grudem's and Hodge's.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jan 5, 2013)

Calvin's, haven't heard of Dabney's to be honest, and because Calvin is the bomb and an essential.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 5, 2013)

Turretin


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 5, 2013)

Depends on what you are looking for. I wouldn't include Calvin among the options simply because you have to have him regardless.

Grudem is the best to read and he is great against Arminianism and Feminism. 

Hodge is the best against Catholicism, excepting perhaps Turretin.

Berkhof is the best all around pick.

All of Dabney's works, including his theology, are available here.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Jan 5, 2013)

If you can, definitely Bavinck's _Reformed Dogmatics_. It's four volumes, though there's also an abridged one volume version, and he also wrote a one volume summary called _Our Reasonable Faith_.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 5, 2013)

Covenant Joel said:


> If you can, definitely Bavinck's _Reformed Dogmatics_. It's four volumes, though there's also an abridged one volume version, and he also wrote a one volume summary called _Our Reasonable Faith_.



I've read volumes 1-3 and I think I would go with the abridged edition. Sometimes Bavinck's discussion gets lost in the various analyses of Hegelianism that he must refute.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Jan 5, 2013)

Sell your shirt and get the new _Puritan Theology_ by Beeke/Jones.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 5, 2013)

Berkhof is a summary of Bavinck, Now that Bavinck is available in English, get Bavinck.
Horton is VERY up to date and responsive to latest issues.
For the good of your soul, aBrakel's _A Christian's Reasonable Service_.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 5, 2013)

See what you can access from on-line university libraries for free, and use the money elsewhere.


----------



## christiana (Jan 5, 2013)

Dont buy A Puritan Theology from amazon.com for $60 when many others sell it for $39.


http://www.christianbook.com/puritan-theology-doctrine-for-life/joel-beeke/9781601781666/pd/781666 $39.99 at CBD


----------



## gkterry (Jan 5, 2013)

Dearly Bought said:


> Sell your shirt and get the new _Puritan Theology_ by Beeke/Jones.



Amen! Amen! Amen!

This is the book of the year (outside the Bible)


----------



## gkterry (Jan 5, 2013)

christiana said:


> Dont buy A Puritan Theology from amazon.com for $60 when many others sell it for $39.



Excellent Advice. Check out Reformation Heritage Books. $45 for print $30 for ebook.


----------



## py3ak (Jan 5, 2013)

Peairtach said:


> I'm thinking of buying another systematic theology? What would you suggest I get next, and why?
> 
> I already have Calvin's Institutes, Dabney's, Berkhof's, Grudem's and Hodge's.



It depends on how much you have available to spend, of course. If you can, buy Turretin. He will clearly define the position of Reformed orthodoxy over against various opponents. The quantity of things to be learned per page would be hard to match. 
Bavinck used to be a little cheaper, but I don't know if that's still the case. That would also be a wonderful choice (and some of the best lines come out in the refutations of Hegelianism or other errors). One of Bavinck's peculiar excellences is his ability to derive from every position what is worthy, without accepting what is not. He seems always to appreciate why an error is attractive, but without falling prey to that attraction.
If you are looking for one volume, John Brown of Haddington's systematic is saturated in Scripture, depicts theological truth with a clarity and imaginative vividness that are not often found elsewhere, and is especially incisive with regard to the covenants and union with Christ.


----------



## JohnGill (Jan 5, 2013)

Turretin, a Brakel, or Gill


----------



## Christusregnat (Jan 5, 2013)

Turretin, or Ussher's Body of Divinity.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jan 5, 2013)

A New Systematic Theology Of The Christian Faith 2nd Edition - Revised And Updated: Robert L. Reymond: 9780849913174: Amazon.com: Books

Robert Reymond "A New Systematic Theology of the Christian Faith"!,this book even smells great!

Out of print but worth the hunt,you can find it out there if you try,it's also in an electronic format if you can't get the real hard copy.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Jan 6, 2013)

A Brakel is a good recommendation, as is Dr. Reymond.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 6, 2013)

Looking at the big picture here, Bavincks Reformed Dogmatics, 4 vols, is an outstanding choice


----------



## JP Wallace (Jan 6, 2013)

I'd go for a Brakel - I really like it.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 6, 2013)

Jesus is my friend said:


> A New Systematic Theology Of The Christian Faith 2nd Edition - Revised And Updated: Robert L. Reymond: 9780849913174: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## NB3K (Jan 6, 2013)

Covenant Joel said:


> If you can, definitely Bavinck's _Reformed Dogmatics_. It's four volumes, though there's also an abridged one volume version, and he also wrote a one volume summary called _Our Reasonable Faith_.



I second this. Bavinck is amazingly clear.


----------



## nicnap (Jan 6, 2013)

In this order, get and read these: Bavinck, A'Brakel, Turretin, and of course A Puritan Theology.


----------



## nicnap (Jan 6, 2013)

arap said:


> haven't heard of Dabney's to be honest


 Have you heard of Dabney at all? If not, find and read most all of Dabney, so that you won't become spiritually anemic.


----------



## KMK (Jan 6, 2013)

Ames' _Marrow_


----------



## baron (Jan 6, 2013)

How about a little Southern Baptist, Abstract Of Systematic Theology by James P. Boyce?


----------



## joejohnston3 (Jan 6, 2013)

Dearly Bought said:


> Sell your shirt and get the new _Puritan Theology_ by Beeke/Jones.



I totally agree!!!


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jan 6, 2013)

Jesus is my friend said:


> A New Systematic Theology Of The Christian Faith 2nd Edition - Revised And Updated: Robert L. Reymond: 9780849913174: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> Robert Reymond "A New Systematic Theology of the Christian Faith"!,this book even smells great!
> 
> Out of print but worth the hunt,you can find it out there if you try,it's also in an electronic format if you can't get the real hard copy.



A friend,who loves this,spoke to Nelson Publishers,and they said,that they believe the reason it's OOP may be that the time limit for the publisher's right's on the book may have expired,and revert back to Reymond,if this is true it can be republished again,perhaps by another publisher,he supposed it would be up to Reymond,or whoever now has the rights to it


----------



## Peairtach (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the helpful advice, brothers.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 6, 2013)

Did anyone mention WGT Shedd? That would probably be a literary feast. Shedd wrote in the same grand literary style as Gibbon, and Shedd has much to feast on. I foolishly gave away my copy years ago. Now that I slightly know something about historical theology, I wish I had kept it so I can reference what Shedd said.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jan 6, 2013)

nicnap said:


> arap said:
> 
> 
> > haven't heard of Dabney's to be honest
> ...


still learning the ends and outs of reformed historical theology


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 6, 2013)

arap said:


> nicnap said:
> 
> 
> > arap said:
> ...



All of Dabney available for free here.


----------



## nicnap (Jan 6, 2013)

arap said:


> still learning the ends and outs of reformed historical theology



Make sure Dabney is on the list then. He's most always worth the read. Make use of Jacob's free resources link. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 7, 2013)

Turretin, Bavinck, and a'Brakel. You wouldn't go wrong with any of them, and you should eventually have all three. Shedd is very good, and Horton is excellent for modern issues, though he does have some idiosyncrasies (as does Reymond). The new Beeke/Jones Puritan Theology looks to be very good as well, although it is really a Puritan historical theology/systematic theology/practical theology (much like the Puritans themselves). This is not to knock the volume, but only to say that it doesn't feel like a regular systematic theology.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jan 7, 2013)

greenbaggins said:


> Turretin, Bavinck, and a'Brakel. You wouldn't go wrong with any of them, and you should eventually have all three. Shedd is very good, and Horton is excellent for modern issues, though he does have some idiosyncrasies (as does Reymond). The new Beeke/Jones Puritan Theology looks to be very good as well, although it is really a Puritan historical theology/systematic theology/practical theology (much like the Puritans themselves). This is not to knock the volume, but only to say that it doesn't feel like a regular systematic theology.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jan 7, 2013)

JP Wallace said:


> I'd go for a Brakel - I really like it.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 7, 2013)

My vote is for Turretin or a'Brakel. or Both!


----------



## Supersillymanable (Jan 7, 2013)

Well, with all the rave reviews of a'Brakel, I thought it'd be appropriate to notify anyone who has kindle, a'Brakel's systematic, all 4 volumes are free: FREE EBOOKS

Vol. 1: http://biblicalspirituality.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/reasonableservicevol1.pdf

Vol. 2: http://biblicalspirituality.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/reasonableservicevol2.pdf

Vol. 3: http://biblicalspirituality.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/reasonableservicevol3.pdf

Vol. 4: http://biblicalspirituality.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/reasonableservicevol4.pdf

Also, thanks to the link to all of Dabney's works for free! Will be putting those on my kindle!


----------



## Supersillymanable (Jan 7, 2013)

Also, just like to add my recommendation of Reymond and Horton. As people have already said, Horton is good, and excellent with new recent issues. Reymond is generally good all round. Brekhof is good all round, though is quite dry, but that's part and parcel of a systematic aiming to condense Bavinck I presume.


----------



## Prudence (Jan 7, 2013)

Best price I've found on Puritan Theology is WTS Books (I always try there first - they usually have the best prices AND I have never received an order of books packed better any where else!)

Westminster Bookstore - Reformed Books - Low Prices - Flat Fee UPS Shipping - A Puritan Theology: Doctrine for Life (Hardcover) 9781601781666 Beeke, Joel R.; Jones, Mark


----------



## py3ak (Jan 7, 2013)

As far as W.G.T. Shedd goes, his was the second systematic I ever read, and at the time it was the most detailed I had been exposed to. I really loved it then; but looking back now, while I think he is useful and worthwhile to consult for someone who is fairly conversant in the classical, mainstream understanding of theology, I wouldn't recommend him as an introduction, or as a guide for the perplexed. 

I like him for taking Coleridge seriously, and I haven't noticed other theologians making such frequent reference to the Cambridge Platonists. But I don't think he always pulls off the style he aims at, and there are certain points where he is not reliable. Bavinck criticizes his realism, for instance, and doesn't think very highly of his historical theological claims. Mr. Winzer said he often teaches sub-calvinistic concepts, though he also recommended him as a proponent of the traditional calvinist view of psychology over against the innovations adopted by Edwards and others. In 2008 Carl Trueman made a blog post about how he sold his set of Shedd without regret when he needed shelf space. Though I haven't been able to locate that post again, I believe the rationale was that there was nothing good in Shedd which could not be found just as well somewhere else, and without his defects.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 8, 2013)

py3ak said:


> As far as W.G.T. Shedd goes, his was the second systematic I ever read, and at the time it was the most detailed I had been exposed to. I really loved it then; but looking back now, while I think he is useful and worthwhile to consult for someone who is fairly conversant in the classical, mainstream understanding of theology, I wouldn't recommend him as an introduction, or as a guide for the perplexed.



That was my impression on Shedd. I was weak and new on the "systematics conversation" and Shedd, while pleasing literarily, was way over my head. I wish I could go back and read him now.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm just reacting to the latest discussion here. I'm not plugging Shedd, even though he's probably a decent acquisition for someone buying.

Shedd was reedited and reissued in a single volume a decade ago by P&R.
Dogmatic Theology: William Greenough Thaye Shedd, Alan W. Gomes: 9780875521886: Amazon.com: Books

I've read that the new format makes him easier to comprehend, but his was also a late purchase for me, and I'd already learned a lot; so I could be reading him with a practiced eye.


----------



## Berean (Jan 8, 2013)

Dearly Bought said:


> Sell your shirt and get the new Puritan Theology by Beeke/Jones.



For one week only WTS has it for 50% off. Westminster Bookstore: $30.00 - 50% Off 

Westminster Bookstore - A Puritan Theology: Doctrine for Life (Hardcover) 9781601781666 Beeke, Joel R.; Jones, Mark


----------



## thistle93 (Jan 10, 2013)

William Shedd: Dogmatic Theology

Besides enjoying his literary style I think he does a good job explaining how the doctrines of grace do not hinder the universal offer of the gospel and has a balanced view of divine sovereignty (predestination) and human responsibility (reprobation). Would not recommend him to you if supralapsarian, unless want to see what a sublapsarian view consist of.

For His Glory-Matthew


----------

